# Can a unvaccinated puppy go in the garden?



## Lexi'sMum

Hi, We will be getting our pup next week and she will not have been vaccinated(she will be just over 7weeks old) we are planning on getting her vaccinated asap but until then can she go in the garden even if it's just to 'toilet'? 
I must also say we have a few chickens and recently the neighbours dogs have managed to get in the garden and i would like to think they have been vaccinated but i don't know for sure.
What should i be doing?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDF

Our vets encouraged us not to even go out in the garden (even though we don't have one) The vet explained that if an unvaccinated dog was to have been in the garden 2yrs ago and had left the parvo virus it could still be passed onto the puppy.


----------



## Lexi'sMum

Thank You for the quick reply. So i assume you just let them do it in a confined area in the house?! Then is it not more difficult to toliet train them when they allowed out? I am a little confused about this, if the breeder of the dog(this means any breeder) normally lets the pups into there garden with the mother what is the difference, if any? Or would a breeder not let the pups out either?


----------



## sequeena

If you have no strange dogs that go in the garden then yes go for it!! We can bring parvo into the house via our shoes so if your pup would have probably had it by now if it was going to  Your garden will be perfectly safe!!!


----------



## MDF

I only way I can answer is that we used puppy pads for our puppy (14 weeks old) but then we live in a 1 bedroom flat.

Other members on this forum have brilliant infomation (not many agreeing with puppy pads though) so i'm sure they will be able to help you further


----------



## Guest

The risks in your own garden are probably less than than the shoes you wear out and about.
If you don't start by using your garden, it will make toilet training much harder later


----------



## BenMac

My wee boy is 12 weeks and from day one he's been out in the garden. I wanted him to have the message that outside was the place to "go" 

He caught on very well...he's learning from his big brother 
He's been clean and dry from 11pm - 8am for the last 2 weeks, which is really good!

After any sleeps and meals he got let out the back door and now he sits on the doormat waiting when he's "needing"


----------



## majortom

Lexi'sMum said:


> Thank You for the quick reply. So i assume you just let them do it in a confined area in the house?! Then is it not more difficult to toliet train them when they allowed out? I am a little confused about this, if the breeder of the dog(this means any breeder) normally lets the pups into there garden with the mother what is the difference, if any? Or would a breeder not let the pups out either?


every puppy i ever had has always gone out in our garden 
as soon as we have had it and mixed with our dogs
the litter we bred did too
just stop your neighbours dogs coming in


----------



## Lexi'sMum

majortom said:


> every puppy i ever had has always gone out in our garden
> as soon as we have had it and mixed with our dogs
> the litter we bred did too
> just stop your neighbours dogs coming in


Thank you all for your replies. As far as the neigbours dogs are concerned that has been sorted.
I'll be honest and say it was worrying me thinking she would not be able to go in the garden until vaccinated and to be honest i don't think i could do it and would let her out anyway. I have been reading all about Parvo and the likes and that is what has got me worrying.

Will it matter with having chickens, does anyone know? I haven't really managed to find out what dogs could catch from them.


----------



## RachyBobs

Has he not even had the 1st Jab? If not your talking a jab now then 2 weeks time his 2nd jab and then waiting 10 days after the 2nd jab before even risking it!! I always 1st jab my pups before they go to there new homes  xx


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels

Our's have always gone in the garden before the second jab - the risk is very low, especially if other dogs have not been about.


----------



## Lexi'sMum

MDF said:


> I only way I can answer is that we used puppy pads for our puppy (14 weeks old) but then we live in a 1 bedroom flat.
> 
> Other members on this forum have brilliant infomation (not many agreeing with puppy pads though) so i'm sure they will be able to help you further


Is she/he toilet trained now? I would use puppy pads if i had to, but i personally don't like the idea of training it to do it in one area in the house and then have to train them to do it outside,very long winded. But i will not judge anyone for using what they feel is right for there circumstances.
At the end of the day i would do whatever it took to safequard my puppy.


----------



## Lexi'sMum

RachyBobs said:


> Has he not even had the 1st Jab? If not your talking a jab now then 2 weeks time his 2nd jab and then waiting 10 days after the 2nd jab before even risking it!! I always 1st jab my pups before they go to there new homes  xx


No she will not have had her 1st jab, i did query this but was advised they do not vaccinate there pups as it all depends on what jab our vet would use?! Just to clarify then RachyBobs would you let yours out in the garden even before there 1st jab?


----------



## BenMac

My wee one was out in the garden with my other dog at 8 weeks...before first jab. He had just been castrated the day before I got him...the Rescue do them right on 8 weeks  but dont vaccinate them before they go.


----------



## haeveymolly

Get here out in the garden has many have said you can bring alsorts back on your shoes 2 of the pups we have brought home in the past have had other dogs we had to walk them so they could have brought something in. The garden is a great place before they go out at 12 weeks for them to burn off some energy mine certainly couldnt have coped and neither could i with being comfined to the house for a month i always did a bit of recall training as well ready rwhen they could go out.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lexi'sMum said:


> Thank you all for your replies. As far as the neigbours dogs are concerned that has been sorted.
> I'll be honest and say it was worrying me thinking she would not be able to go in the garden until vaccinated and to be honest i don't think i could do it and would let her out anyway. I have been reading all about Parvo and the likes and that is what has got me worrying.
> 
> Will it matter with having chickens, does anyone know? I haven't really managed to find out what dogs could catch from them.


No she can't catch anything from the chicken's. She might want to chase them though


----------



## Terrier Fan

All of mine have been out in the garden from day one, before they have had any jabs 

I think i would go stir crazy if i hadn't let my puppies use the garden straight away as they potentialy could be in the house for upto 5 weeks, dependant on what ages your vets vaccinate at.

I also think that you will struggle with housetraining if you keep her in until she is fully vaccinated.
I can't see the chickens being a problem, why not ask for your vets opinion


----------



## PennyH

We have 5 dogs so each time we have brought a new one home, it has not only gone into the garden but also mixed with our vaccinated brood.
They have all be fine!
Don't panic too much, but good luck and enjoy your new pup when it arrives.


----------



## RachyBobs

Lexi'sMum said:


> No she will not have had her 1st jab, i did query this but was advised they do not vaccinate there pups as it all depends on what jab our vet would use?! Just to clarify then RachyBobs would you let yours out in the garden even before there 1st jab?


lol no thats rubbish! Parvo and Lepto is what they should have, I can't really answer it because I live on a farm in the middle of no were and we don't have any neighbours dogs straying into our garden, we do take the pups in the field when they are tiny for a run. But as for in a garden were other dogs can stray I would be very cautious about it but theres nothing stopping stray dogs going into my garden when I don't know about it and my puppies have all been fine (touch wood) Make sure you get his 1st jabs asap. The breeder was wrong for saying it all depended on what vet you use lol ut: parvo and lepto jabs are the same everywhere, some of my puppies go to Norway, Canada all over but they still get there 1st jabs  Good luck with your pup! xx


----------



## dimkaz

i didn't let my pups go before they had their second jab and were ready to go out.
it would be too risky (in my opinion) even if they were pretty covered as the suckled right till the end of their 5 week.


----------



## Lexi'sMum

RachyBobs said:


> lol no thats rubbish! Parvo and Lepto is what they should have, I can't really answer it because I live on a farm in the middle of no were and we don't have any neighbours dogs straying into our garden, we do take the pups in the field when they are tiny for a run. But as for in a garden were other dogs can stray I would be very cautious about it but theres nothing stopping stray dogs going into my garden when I don't know about it and my puppies have all been fine (touch wood) Make sure you get his 1st jabs asap. The breeder was wrong for saying it all depended on what vet you use lol ut: parvo and lepto jabs are the same everywhere, some of my puppies go to Norway, Canada all over but they still get there 1st jabs  Good luck with your pup! xx


Morning all, i have done a little research this morning on this(damn the clocks going back!)
What i have found is different vets may use different manufacturers for there vaccines i.e canigen and nobivac and there may be slight differences between them, so i think that is why the owners/breeder has advised this and she is also a vet nurse, so rightly or wrongly i trust her judgement. There is also some talk about at what age the vaccine has been done as under 6 weeks there is question of it's effectiveness. All very confusing if you ask me and i am learning that there are differences of opinions and personal choices.


----------



## RachyBobs

As I say I have always vaccinated my puppies at 8 weeks before they go to there new homes, We use Norbivac but it says on the Vaccine Wallet what brand has been used and hopefully other vets will use the same. xx


----------



## Burrowzig

I brought my pup home at 7 weeks, and had her out in the garden straight away. She had her first jab at 8 weeks, the second due in 2 more weeks. I have another dog (vaccinated) but walk her in all sorts of places like going into town, including where dogs that may not be vaccinated have been and they walk on the same floor in my house. I also walk the pup in our lane (I live at the far end of a dead-end track, all dogs living along it are vaccinated) and I pick her up when I get to the road at the top. There's a small risk, but it's a matter of balancing that with getting her out and about and socialised. If I thought she was remotely off colour I would be more cautious, but while she's perfectly healthy I think the risk is small enough.


----------

